# senilità- italo svevo



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2012)

Emilio conduce una modesta esistenza in un appartamento condiviso con la sorella Amalia la quale, non avendo molti rapporti con il mondo esterno, si limita principalmente ad accudirlo.
Accade un giorno che Emilio conosce Angiolina, di cui si innamora, e ciò lo porta a trascurare la sorella e l'amico Stefano Balli, che compensa i pochi riconoscimenti artistici con i successi con le donne. Emilio tenta di fare capire ad Angiolina che la relazione tra i due sarà subordinata ai doveri di lui, come quello nei confronti della propria famiglia. Non è in grado di rendersi conto che in realtà sarà Angiolina ad avere il coltello dalla parte del manico, ad investire meno sentimenti e a soffrire di meno a causa di questa relazione non ufficiale.
Stefano non crede nell'amore, e cerca di convincere Emilio a divertirsi con Angiolina, che ha del resto una pessima fama a Trieste. Emilio finisce invece per aprire il cuore a questa donna, arrivando anche a trascurare gli indizi degli amici che cercano invano di avvertirlo: infatti, Angiolina inizia a mostrare un certo interesse per un ombrellaio e per lo stesso Stefano Balli. Del resto, come indicato nell'_incipit_ del romanzo, l'accordo desiderato dal Brentani era quello di un legame senza impegni.
Stefano, dal canto suo, comincia a frequentare casa Brentani con maggiore assiduità. Per ironia del destino Amalia finisce per innamorarsene. Il suo fascino maschile fa quindi colpo su entrambe le protagoniste femminili. Emilio, geloso della sorella, allontana Stefano, mentre Amalia comincia a stordirsi con l'etere, finché non si ammala di polmonite (questo atteggiamento di Amalia nei confronti della vita si avvicina decisamente al suicidio di Alfonso Nitti, protagonista del romanzo d'esordio, _Una vita_). La malattia di Amalia conduce alla morte.




Emilio smette di frequentare Angiolina, pur amandola, e si allontana da Stefano Balli. Viene poi a sapere che Angiolina è fuggita con il cassiere di una banca per poi recarsi nella capitale dell'Impero, Vienna. Il romanzo si conclude con un'immagine significativa: anni dopo, nel ricordo, Emilio vede le due donne idealizzate secondo i propri desideri e fuse in una singola persona, con l'aspetto dell'amata e il carattere della sorella.


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2012)

bellissimo libro!


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2012)

mi era piaciuto moltissimo.
bene: che mi hai portato?


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2012)

perchè dovevo portare qualcosa???

allora ti porto un consiglio: leggiti "l'ombra del vento" se ancora non l'hai letto


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2012)

ti sei sforzata molto:condom:
la prossima volta portami almeno due pasterelle ..non è che sto qui a mantenere un blog aggratis.
che gente:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2012)

vabbè dai ti faccio un bel dolce con le mie manine d'oro! :smile:


----------

